# Big Brother 21 - OAD Thursday 08/29/2019 (S21E29)



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

This episode was pre-empted by football for me in the SF Bay Area... But I watched on CBS All Access as a non-subscriber... 

Currently watching it now... Be back!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Always like the Jury House stuff. If you do too, follow BB on Instagram. Their Story today has more stuff.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Jury house is something I look forward to every season. I wish they would show more on TV, I never do the online stuff.

Nicole and Jess are really just backdrops. They don't have any impact on this game. 

Cliff is a classic floater. He did win an HOH in week 3, but that is it. He doesn't seem to be influencing the game at all.

Holly and Michie is really just Michie. She does whatever he wants. Even last night he referred to her HOH as 'our HOH'.

Tommy and Christie seem to be the only ones besides Michie that are really playing the game.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> Jury house is something I look forward to every season. I wish they would show more on TV, I never do the online stuff.
> 
> Nicole and Jess are really just backdrops. They don't have any impact on this game.
> 
> ...


It depends on what you consider "really" playing the game. Earlier, Cliff was definitely playing the game (and got a bit screwed out of his HoH). He's a floater but he's also helped add numbers to whatever side he's floating on. Based on some of his comments, i get the feeling he's biding his time while the main alliance kills of each other in their blood fued and when they have numbers, they will pounce. And that time is getting close. Imagine if one of them wins HoH now? Do they go after Christie or Michie? That would be their big move. They actually right now are the biggest alliance.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I get that floating can be a strategy, and it may actually get someone to the end. 

I just prefer good aggressive game-play, winning challenges, big moves. 

I think of it like someone is saying "I'm on Big Brother. I am going to get the full experience of this game" instead of "I am going to sit by and wait until the other players have done all the work and then walk in to take the win".


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Yeah... I understand the disrespect that comes with being a floater... And for the most part, if successful, floating will generally get you to a runner-up position... So if you are playing for 2nd, floating can be a good strategy...

That said, constantly being a target won't get you to first either...

I do think there is something to be said about being an "active floater". I think Kaycee (last season) was an "active floater", and it worked out for her well.

Alpha male (and female) players can make it to the end and win, but it takes a lot of hard game play, and a little bit of intimidation to get to the end with that game play...


----------

